
Microsoft changes skype supernodes architecture to support wiretapping - pepijndevos
http://skype-open-source.blogspot.it/2012/05/microsoft-wiretapping-on-skype-now.html
======
pepijndevos
Alternatives?

I haven't read to much about it, but I remember a bug in Skype for Windows
brought down 90% of their P2P super nodes a while back. Good reason to move
super nodes to a reliable server.

